
Is there a noncustodial  exchange for bitcoin and ethereum? - noloblo
A noncustodial decentralized crypto currency exchange where the rules of the payouts  and transfers are in  immutable agreed-upon code As opposed to  A person controlling it<p>So let&#x27;s say I exchange bit  coins for Eth  The exchange gives me ETH and doesn&#x27;t renege like coinbase when eth shoots sky high
======
Findeton
Bancor, in the future.

~~~
noloblo
What about now

